# iPod 4th generation shut down



## smileyailey15 (Sep 7, 2013)

Hello,
My iPod 4th generation randomly shuts down at different times. One time it even shut down when it was plugged in. Has this happened to anyone? How can I fix this? Please HELP!!


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Has it recently been dropped or in contact with water?

I'd try updating the software first (if it's not up to date), then a reset, if no luck then a restore. If none of those options work, it could be a hardware issue. 

How long have you had the iPod?


----------

